# Muss man Rapfen schuppen?



## ButterBeiDeFische (16. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

meine Hauptfrage steht ja schon in der Überschrift...ich habe gerade einen Rapfen im Tiefkühler entdeckt und möchten den in den nächsten Tagen mal zubereiten. Ich hatte das Vieh (70cm) vorm Einfrieren nicht geschuppt und möchte wahrscheinlich ein Filet zu Fischklößchen verarbeiten und das zweite Filet sauer einlegen. Muss ich die Schuppen abmachen, wenn ich ihn eh filetiere?

Zu den Fischklößchen habe ich auch noch eine Frage - ich hab leider keinen Fleischwolf, sondern nur einen mehr oder weniger (eher weniger...) guten Mixer. Glaubt ihr, ich krieg die Masse da fein genug? Und würds was bringen, das gehackte Fischfleisch durch ein Sieb zu streichen oder klappt das eher nicht?

Viele Grüße,

Markus


----------



## Denni_Lo (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Muss man Rapfen schuppen?*

Wen Du den sowieso filetieren willst ist es eher wurst ob Du dir die Mühe machst den zu schuppen.


----------



## Nelson (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Muss man Rapfen schuppen?*

Mal ne andere Frage: Muss man Rapfen essen??!!!!


----------



## J-son (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Muss man Rapfen schuppen?*



Nelson schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage: Muss man Rapfen essen??!!!!



|good:


----------



## schrauber78 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Muss man Rapfen schuppen?*

@Nelson und J-Son Muss man Burger essen??? 
 Was sollen diese sinnlosen Beiträge? Wenn er sich die Mühe machen will, nen Rapfen zu essen, dann soll er doch. Ich würd mir dieses Theater selbst zwar nicht machen, da Rapfen sehr viele Gräten hat, aber ansonsten soll er doch sehr lecker schmecken


----------



## ButterBeiDeFische (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Muss man Rapfen schuppen?*

@Nelson: Rapfen essen MUSS man genausowenig, wie man Fische fangen MUSS. Und solltest Du Dir beispielsweise gerne Strapse anziehen und Deinen Wellensittich auspeitschen, dann möchte ich dabei auch nicht zusehen MÜSSEN |bigeyes. Aber wenn Du das gern tust - bitte schön. Nur lass mich meinen Rapfen in Frieden essen, ja? |supergri

Zum Geschmack kann ich aber eh noch nichts sagen, weil ich noch nie einen gegessen habe. Umso mehr interessiert es mich, weil er ja anscheinend von den einen geliebt und von anderen gehasst wird. Geruchlich jedenfalls finde ich ihn sehr ansprechend. Ich werde auf jeden Fall weiter berichten. 

An die anderen schon mal danke für die Tips.


----------



## J-son (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Muss man Rapfen schuppen?*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> @Nelson und J-Son Muss man Burger essen?[...]



Also ich als Vegetarier nicht - aber schuppen muss man sie ebenfalls nicht.:vik:



schrauber78 schrieb:


> Was sollen diese sinnlosen Beiträge?[...]



Sorry, aber sonst bist Du auch nicht zimperlich, wenn's darum geht mal'ne Vorlage zu verwandeln. Ich hab' das Topic gesehen, und mir sofort die gleiche Frage gestellt, die ich dann von Nelson zitiert hab' - für mich war's witzig. Wirklich sinnlos war es auch nicht, siehe nexter Absatz-->



schrauber78 schrieb:


> [...]aber ansonsten soll er doch sehr lecker schmecken



Negativ!
Der erste Räuber den ein Freund von mir aus dem Rhein gezogen hat, war ein Rapfen...diese Fische kannte ich bis dahin nur vom Hörensagen. Mein Freund wollte seinen Fang unbedingt auf den Grill schmeissen, und ich dachte mir, lass ihn halt, Rapfen sind Räuber (hahaha) und Strömungsfische, wird schon essbar sein.
Jedenfalls hat er so unglaublich eklig und schlammig geschmeckt, dass ich wir nichtmal zu der Tatsache vorgedrungen sind, dass er viele Gräten hat, da wir über's Probieren nicht rausgekommen sind...:v
Ich bin recht sicher, dass es am Rapfen liegt, da der Restrhein gerade in der Oberrheingegend über eine sehr hohe Wasserqualität verfügt.

Nix für ungut:
J@Y


----------



## HD4ever (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Muss man Rapfen schuppen?*

dann mal guten Hunger ! 
vergiß nicht zu berichten ! :m
ich habe bisher auch noch nie was positives über den Rapfen als Speisefisch gehört - als Gegner an der Angel allerdings ne ganze Menge |rolleyes


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Muss man Rapfen schuppen?*

Würde mich auch interessieren wie er geschmeckt hat.Ich selber hab noch keinen gegessen da ich noch keinen gefangen habe.#c


----------



## Cobra HH (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Muss man Rapfen schuppen?*



Nelson schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage: Muss man Rapfen essen??!!!!


muß man nicht, aber wenn man ihn fängt und das maß hat, warum zurück setzen (ausser der bestand ist in der region nicht groß).

aber deine frage hat ja schon Denni Lo beantwortet


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Muss man Rapfen schuppen?*

Ich kann nur sagen Rapfen kann sehr gut schmecken wenn er richtig zubereitet ist.

Ich hatte meine bisjetzt immer geräuchert und muß sagen ein sehr feines Fleisch, die Gräten sind zwar nervig aber sind groß genug um sie frühzeitig zu beseitigen.

Will meinen nächsten mal sauer einlegen.


----------

